# Best Stadium view



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Many sports stadiums, especially those unenclosed, have great views of their city's skyline. Which stadium has your favorite view of a skyline?

PNC Park, situated right across from Pittsburgh's CBD.


PNC Park by funcrunch, on Flickr

Also an MLB stadium in Pennsylvania, Citizens Bank Park offers a cool panoramic view of Central Philadelphia.


Citizens Bank Park by Xander2210, on Flickr

another MLB stadium - Comercia Park in Detroit


Michigan - Detroit Tigers - Comerica Park (81) by pensivelaw1, on Flickr


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

The Busch stadium in St. Louis offers great views too.


----------



## seattleskyline (Oct 26, 2014)

Safeco field overlooking the Seattle skyline!

http://voices.suntimes.com/wp-conte...seattle-skyline-2877-buff-black_w940_h627.jpg


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Petco Park in San Diego

2015 San Diego Padres Home Opener by markwhitt, on Flickr

Target Field in Minnesota

Target Field Pano by Chris Coward Photography, on Flickr

Progressive Field in Cleveland

Cleveland Indians Home Opener 2015 by PatrickShepherd, on Flickr

CenturyLink Field in Seattle

From above Brougham End during warmups by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

My Top 3:
1. Comerica Park (I might be a little biased here)
2. PNC Park (Nice view towards the Clemente Bridge and downtown Pittsburgh)
3. Busch Stadium (Nice view of the Gateway Arch)


A couple more shots of Comerica Park and the Detroit skyline:


Detroit skyline from Comerica Park by teohwp85, on Flickr


Dusk falls on Comerica Park by teohwp85, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Gelora Bung Karno stadium - Indonesia, South East Asia


















http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4527/2565996300ddce078d5db.jpg


----------



## micrip (Jun 16, 2004)

Oriole Park at Camden Yards...original view


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Curtis Granderson Stadium, Chicago, USA*


Baseball opens at home by UIC News, on Flickr


----------



## Louie1961 (Mar 26, 2015)

its hard to beat the view in that first pic of PNC in Pittsburgh.... The 2 from Seattle are pretty good too.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Fenway*


Fenway Park and the Boston skyline by LMGoBlue, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

from Gelora Bung Karno stadium, Jakarta again..


Jack Fruit said:


>


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Minute Maid Park, Houston.


The Houston Skyline over Minute Maid Park. by Brian Just Got Back From..., on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Busch Stadium, St Louis


Busch Stadium - 8806 by j.mayfield, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Very nice examples. In my city, the stadiums have roofs over the stands. As a result, you cannot or barely look inside out.


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

One more from Asia:

DSC_0861 by Miss Cody, on Flickr

The Baseball/Softball Stadium of Tokyo with Shinjuku in the background. Unfortunately the number of pictures of that view posted on the internet in the last few years is pretty much zero so this is the only picture ehre right now.


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Rogers Centre, Toronto


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

BBVA Compass Houston, Tx


Houston Dynamo vs Sporting KC by Ngo_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

BB&T Ballpark Charlotte, Nc

Day 27 by Courtney Cochran, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Bank of America Stadium Charlotte, Nc


Bank of America Stadium by Johnny Cain, on Flickr

Reckling Park Houston, Tx

Reckling Park by Rough Tough, Real Stuff, on Flickr

TDECU Stadium Houston, Tx


University of Houston 2015 Season Opener by Arie, on Flickr

IMG_7088 by George Zimzores, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager (Dec 9, 2015)

Bunyodkor stadium in Tashkent


----------



## MaxVoyager (Dec 9, 2015)

Camp Nou, Barcelona


----------



## MaxVoyager (Dec 9, 2015)

Bunyodkor stadium in Tashkent


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

TDECU Stadium in Houston


#Houston #downtown #skyline from #TDECUStadium. #Houston vs Tulane #UHvsTulane #TDECUStadium - #GoCoogs #UHCougars #Coogs #Cougars #HTownTakeover #UH #NCAAFootball #UHCougarFB #My_Houston #Houston_Community o#HoustonInPhotos #HoustonNoLimits #Houston_Ins by houtexusa, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Kantrida Stadium*
_Rijeka, Croatia_

It has a fantastic view fn the Adriatic sea:









new proposal:


----------



## alexkrass (Jan 12, 2017)

Camp Nou Best


----------



## 1digitalsearch (Jan 15, 2017)

the stadium listed above are superb... they are MLB stadium


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Stadium Merdeka, Kuala Lumpur (15) by Peter Miles, on Flickr

Image of Stadium Merdeka in 2011 whereby the parcel of trees seen is currently being developed as the site of the Warisan Merdeka complex with the 118 storeys KL118 tower block as part of it. The stadium has been restored to its original 20,000 capacity, receiving UNESCO Asia-Pacific 2008 Award of Excellence for Cultural Heritage Conservation. Malaya was declared independent(Merdeka) from British rule in 1957 to a capacity crowd at the then newly built stadium, thus the historical significance.


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Tashkent. Bunyodkor Stadium in March 2017


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Comiskey Park*, Chicago:

Chicago skyline view from Comiskey Park [CC BY 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0)], by Marit & Toomas Hinnosaar (Flickr: Chicago Skyline from US Cellular field), from Wikimedia Commons

Chicago Skyline by Andrew Horne, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*CanWest Park: Winnipeg, Manitoba*








Courtesy of s-media


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Molson Stadium: Montreal, Quebec*








Courtesy of ytimg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*McMahon Stadium: Calgary, Alberta*








Courtesy of d3ham


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Varsity Stadium: Toronto, Ontario*








Courtesy of centaurproducts


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Bunyodkor stadium in Tashkent





Tashkent. Bunyodkor Stadium in March 2017





Camp Nou, Barcelona


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

Bobby Dodd Stadium, Georgia Institute of Technology (Georgia Tech), Atlanta, USA:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Comerica Park, Detroit


Detroit Tigers by creed_400, on Flickr


----------



## taotao10101 (Nov 28, 2016)

Jyut saw saan Stadium in Canton (Guangzhou)


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Camp Nou, Barcelona


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

This thread is about stadium views at the skyline of the city, not about the inside of stadiums of cities without skylines...

:bash:


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

View of Perth cityscape from nib Stadium. I've been there myself and seen the view. Obviously much better in person than these low quality images:









Source: Unknown









Source: Perth Glory website


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Camp Nou, Barcelona


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Minneapolis* - Target Field 


Minneapolis Skyline from Target Field panorama crop2, Minneapolis, MN, June 2017 by Brian Just Got Back From..., on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Lovely thread!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Molson Stadium*, Montreal


AFL Montreal Alouettes vs Winnipeg Blue Bombers @ Percival Molson Memorial Stadium by (^_~) [MARK'N MARKUS] (~_^), on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

*National Stadium Singapore*









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-NciaNESUa...Singapore][email protected]+Singapore+Sports+Hub+(Large).JPG


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

*Rizal Memorial Stadium Manila*










http://img.antaranews.com/new/2016/11/ori/20161118antarafoto-rizal-memorial-stadium-171116-wpa-1.jpg


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

*Gelora Bung Karno Stadium Jakarta*









https://sambaldadakan.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/14072007142.jpg


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

*National Stadium Bangkok*









https://www.onthegotours.com/repository/6-256771423476354_crop_660_397_005A77_center-center.jpg


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

*Hong Kong Stadium*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/100051.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Eagle-eyed viewers could probably enjoy a good game from their apartment windows!


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Camp Nou, Barcelona


----------



## jack spparow (Dec 11, 2017)

GBK Stadium-JAKARTA


----------



## Coldblooded (Jan 25, 2018)

Tashkent. Bunyodkor Stadium in March 2017


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Huntington Park - *Columbus OH*


huntington park by Craig Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

*Comerica Park - Detroit*









Dude with a Canon









Dr Stacy


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Estádio Serra Dourada - Goiânia, Brazil


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Estádio Olímpico - Goiânia, Brazil


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Estádio Municipal de Pacaembu - São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Merdeka Stadium Kuala Lumpur 2011 and Dec 2019 with the in progress Merdeka 118 looming.



Kadzman said:


> Stadium Merdeka, Kuala Lumpur (15) by Peter Miles, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 1, 2017)

*Orioles Park, Baltimore MD*


Oriole Park at Camden Yards by KA Sports Photos, on Flickr


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Allianz Parque, São Paulo, Brazil​


----------



## Ciudad Bristol (Aug 27, 2003)

NWHL
https://flic.kr/p/2hM55QJ https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## solidaridad (Jan 3, 2020)

Woww amazing!


----------

